# Success rate with an online tshirt designer program?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

So I was looking at pikiware and this looks amazing. Currently I am making most of my sales through walk in customers and ebay. But my website doesn't make nearly as much sales. I would like to add the pikiware to my website but just adding it won't mean a boost in sales? I did a lot of social networking through facebook, instagram etc to advertise my website but still extremely difficult to make a sale. For the amount I'm making off ebay I can see myself making a decent living off of that alone but I feel more comfortable creating a name through my website. Ebay fees are way too high as well, I am paying well over $600 a week just in fees. For me to use pikiware I would have to invest a lot of money to get my dtg printer fixed, I have been operating since jan with only the roland bn-20 and still investing a lot of time and money into my business. Is pikiware something I should wait on?


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

The ideal route would be to have both Pikiware on your site and an active SEO campaign (something like $1,200 a month).

If you can't afford both I would say to gravitate towards SEO and just organize your website to better handle custom orders through the web.

That means having a custom quote feature so people can get their price right through your site, the ability to also send you designs easily if they would like to submit an order, along with a selection of shirts/jackets for printing, and give customers the ability to make payments right through your site if you don't have them pay up-front when their design is submitted.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Just a slight correction to Cody's post - the product is now called DecoNetwork  Hope that helps!


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. I created my website with shopify and they actually have an app where you can make a fully customizable product which allows customers to upload files, make certain selections and see a final price at the end. Similar to pikiware except you have to configure everything yourself. It's 9.99 a month, I think I will give it a try then push seo once I can find the time to work on my website more.


----------



## tone2180 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing guys, very helpful information.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

Slee410 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. I created my website with shopify and they actually have an app where you can make a fully customizable product which allows customers to upload files, make certain selections and see a final price at the end. Similar to pikiware except you have to configure everything yourself. It's 9.99 a month, I think I will give it a try then push seo once I can find the time to work on my website more.


Love your logo!!!


----------

